# Group therapy and what to expect



## romasmic (May 7, 2014)

My name is Michael and I suffer from Social Anxiety, Depression and Paranoia. I am leaving my school for about two weeks to attend a therapy program that lasts the length of a typical school day.At this place I was told that throughout the day I would be attending several group therapy sessions. I have never been in a group therapy session and I am terrified of sharing my emotions to a group of strangers. Now, I am worried about the person that will be in charge of the group potentially bringing up my paranoia, that is something that I wouldn't be comfortable sharing (I don't want people to think I'm crazy). So if anyone could please tell me what to expect at the group therapy sessions, such as what will be talked about, who will talk and how to answer questions. 

Any suggestions, examples or personal experiences will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Satsugai (May 12, 2012)

Hey Michael 

First off, good on you for giving this a try despite your fear and worry. I think I understand what you're going through because I've been there before. And definitely, it's terrifying and anxiety-provoking.

I've done a few group therapies that run from morning till afternoon. A couple of them are 2 - 3 times a week and one of them was an intense 9am-4pm 5 days a week for 2 weeks where I was doing groups with inpatient clients.

As for what you'll be talking about, that depends on what your group therapy is about. Some group therapy is only for specific disorder, and then there are general support programs which can include clients that has different disorders together.

The groups that I have done had specific structures, so you'll discuss certain topics in the morning then something else after lunch then something else before the session ends. In one group we had a folder filled with info, activities and schedule that we'd follow and do throughout the program.

Usually at the beginning of program they run through rules that you have to abide by, things like confidentiality, respect, etc.
In sessions, the psych or doctor will open with a topic or if it's morning they ask how everyone's doing; they usually go around the room so everybody had time to share their personal experience/concern/etc related to the discussion topic. You can say as much or as little as you want. But since you're there for therapy, you should share your concerns. 
The psych or doctor may ask others for their opinions or comments regarding what you've just shared, they may ask you first if you'd like/if you're comfortable with other people to give some comments.
If you're not comfortable disclosing something, you can just say that. "I'm sorry, I'm not comfortable discussing that yet", anything along that line.

It will feel uncomfortable and quite intimidating at first to be in a group situation and to have to talk about personal stuff, especially for us that get anxious in social situations. But eventually you realise that most people in the room feel just as nervous (even if they don't show it!) and they're most likely going through similar situations in their lives (I mean, hey, they're in therapy for a reason).


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

In my experience, group therapy has been when my SA has been weakest. Just remember that they're also in therapy, like you, and also probably are looking for people to just be 'real' and not fake anything. People are usually pretty understanding of SA and other things as well.

Group Therapy doesn't work for everyone, but it shouldn't be _too _hard SA wise.


----------

